# Do Aqua Cube Glass 45p Office Scape (Updated 10/10/2016)



## bigd603 (May 10, 2011)

I think that looks great! It looks very natural 👍

Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## gmdiaz (Feb 3, 2016)

Looks awesome!


----------



## OBplantedtank (Feb 17, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Apr 27, 2006)

*Do Aqua / ADA 45p Office Scape*

Thanks y'all! I was contemplating putting the bolbitis at the bottom of the wood it is currently on and leaning the wood back towards the rear of the tank. I'm also contemplating darker colored stem plants in the back to give the tank more depth. Any thoughts?


-BJ
Sent using TapaTalk


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Apr 27, 2006)

*Do Aqua Cube Glass 45p Office Scape (Updated 03/03/2016)*

Updated 3/3/15: 

I have removed the branch that was front-left of center due to stability issues and obstruction. 

Everything seems to be filling in nicely and growth has been fairly robust. The light is a Chihiros 451, and is my first foray into LED - CFLs were the thing last I was in the hobby. I must say that I'm thoroughly impressed with both intensity of the light and the growth of the plants under the LED. I'm 100% LED from here forward!

I do not keep any kind of heater on the tank at present, which is a first - hopefully the livestock will fare we'll, the plants seen unaffected. My biggest concern is ambient temperature swings since I have no control of the office thermostat. 

I plan to introduce fish next week. I'm leaning to Celestial Pearl Danios, Cardinal Tetras, or White Cloud Mountain Minnows. I want something subtle but eye catching, since it is in my office. Suggestions welcome. 

Thanks for reading! 




-BJ
Sent using TapaTalk


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

CPDanios and White Clouds would fare well if the tank averages 70 degrees and no lower. Cardinals need warmer water, like 77 degrees. Neon tetras would be a fair game if you could keep the water at 72 degrees, but you are in Texas, and isn't your water rather hard with carbonates? Neons like soft water.


----------



## Wilderman204 (Mar 5, 2015)

I would put something simple, least killifish. They would be fine with no heater.
Tanks like this make me wish I had desk job. But then I'd probably spend all day starring into the tank and get fired. I'm Better off swinging a hammer lol.


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Apr 27, 2006)

@GrampsGrunge: Thanks for the info. The tap water in TX is hard but because of the plants I do 3/5 RO, 2/5 tap mix. Sounds like I'm going to need to add a heater. Most of the LFS use tap in their tanks and the fish have adjusted. 
@Wildernan204: I never thought of Killifish. Are they easy to keep? How many do you think could I cram into a tank this size (about 8 gal) while running an eheim 2213 canister?


-BJ
Sent using TapaTalk


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

BJRuttenberg said:


> @*GrampsGrunge*: Thanks for the info. The tap water in TX is hard but because of the plants I do 3/5 RO, 2/5 tap mix. Sounds like I'm going to need to add a heater. Most of the LFS use tap in their tanks and the fish have adjusted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Little concerned about your use of 'crammed' numbers of fish in a small volume tank. Killifish are best kept in single species tanks, and should not be kept in an open topped tank, they're great jumpers.

White Clouds, if you can keep your temperature swings down to about a 5~6 F degree swing nightly, would be OK without heaters as long as you know that the office is consistent in it's temperature swings.

Otherwise I'd install a discrete ( small) temperature adjustable 25 watt one for backup, set to 70 degrees.


----------



## malANDmatt (Apr 6, 2016)

Tank looks great! Love the aquascaping.


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Nailed it. :thumbsup:


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Apr 27, 2006)

I decided to add eight Glo-Light tetras to the mix. They seem to be a good fit, albeit a bit large for the tank. Even though I do not have a heater on the tank, the fish do not seem affected by temp. fluctuations. 



Also, I ripped out the foreground on the right side, and am trying to establish a glossostigma monoculture. It has been slow growing, but coverage seems to double with every weekly water change. 



My greatest difficulty with this tank has been establishing a sense of depth. I think the multi-layered hardscape helps in part, however, I feel like true depth is still lacking. 



Any thoughts, comments, suggestions or tips are welcome.


----------

